# sluieren



## cholandesa

How would I translate sluieren to English? 
My online dictionary doesn't give me any help and I don't have a decent paper dictionary.
The only gut instinct I have is "slumber"?

Thanks again


----------



## Joannes

Ik weet dat *sluier* vertaald zou worden als *veil* in het Engels, en die tweede taal kennende, lijkt het me heel plausibel dat je dan ook *to veil* 'sluieren' zou kunnen zeggen. Maar het Nederlandse woord wordt denk ik meer in een figuurlijke zin gebruikt, dus ik denk dat meer context noodzakelijk is.


----------



## cholandesa

Hmm...dan zat ik er met to slumber toch erg ver naast. Ik weet ook gewoon echt niet meer precies wat sluieren betekend.  

To veil something bestaat inderdaad, en dat zou goed kunnen in deze context hoor. Het gaat over een probleem sluieren hier.

Ik ga het bij de persoon navragen om te zien wat ze precies willen zeggen, maar heel erg bedankt voor je suggestie!


----------



## Suehil

'Veil', 'obfuscate', 'conceal', 'disguise', 'mask', 'screen', 'shroud' can, among others, all be used to translate 'sluieren'.  Which you choose would depend on the exact context (whether it is used to mean on purpose, by accident, as a by-product of something else, etc., etc.)


----------



## Mimi2005

Sluieren duidt eerder op "zich met een sluier bedekken", het zou ook eerder "zich sluieren" moeten zijn, en daarom te vertalen als "to veil (oneself)". 
In figuurlijke, overdrachtelijke zin zou je in het Nederlands eerder denken aan "versluieren" (van een betekenis, vorm etc.)


----------



## Freston

Bedoel je niet 'sluimeren'? Dat is in het Engels wél 'to slumber'. De snooze-knop op de wekker bijvoorbeeld heet ook wel een sluimerknop. Dan zit je er niet ver naast.


----------



## flowobject

Sluieren is geen werkwoord denk ik.
Het is versluieren of een sluier dragen/ omdoen.


----------



## cholandesa

Ok ik heb het nu nagevraagd en het gaat hier blijkbaar over een specifieke techniek binnen aquarel schilderen, en we hebben besloten dat de vertaling toch niet zo belangrijk was, maar mocht iemand hier bekend mee zijn...


----------



## Mimi2005

Sluieren is inderdaad een vorm van aquarelleren. In deze betekenis kan je sluieren zien als een neologisme.


----------

